

Tips for Student Entrepreneurs - tekentrepreneur
http://techentrepreneurship.com/2011/02/15/10-tips-for-student-entrepreneurs/

======
TechnoFan
Hmm never looked at it from that angle, I am thinking about creating my own
business. Starting so early on will grant you so much benefits, I dint know
that. I have to reconsider.

Thx for the insights!!!

------
TheGame
Great post! I was considering building a startup around my degree and this
will definitely help!

~~~
tekentrepreneur
Glad to hear that helped you out!!!

------
Barbra
Building a startup is definitely tricky, I'll keep these pieces of advice in
mind!

